# has been



## nickswicks

Hi, I just need clearing up with some grammar here.

To say: the economy *has been *steadily growing for many years...

would I say: a economia *tem sido crescendo...*

It looks a bit funny to me!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Macunaíma

A economia *tem crescido*...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Correto. Tem crescido 
Algo que iniciou no passado e continua ocorrendo no presente.


----------



## Outsider

De acordo com "tem crescido". 
Outra possibilidade: "está crescendo".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> De acordo com "tem crescido".
> Outra possibilidade: "está crescendo".



Não sei não... "está crescendo" denota um sentido de que o crescimento _está_ começando _agora_. _*Has been *_me traz uma idéia diferente (como já havia dito), isto é, que o crescimento começou no passado e continua ocorrendo hoje.
Dito isso, eu ficaria só com *tem crescido*.


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Não sei não... "está crescendo" denota um sentido de que o crescimento _está_ começando _agora_


Não estou de acordo. "Está crescendo" para mim denota apenas que o crescimento já se iniciou mas ainda não acabou.


----------



## moura

Eu daria ainda a sugestão de "tem vindo a crescer". Esta expressão dá conta de algo que tem crescido ao longo dos (últimos) tempos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

moura said:


> Eu daria ainda a sugestão de "tem vindo a crescer". Esta expressão dá conta de algo que tem crescido ao longo dos (últimos) tempos.


Exatamente essa é a idéia para mim. 
Entretanto, aqui no Brasil, soa melhor "tem crescido" (insisto).


----------



## cescato

Concordo com "tem crescido" e "está crescendo".

Sugiro também: "vem crescendo".


----------



## Cineclubista

Salve!

Que tal a variante "a economia tem estado a crescer com regularidade há muitos anos..."?

Um abraço!


----------



## Outsider

É bastante normal em Portugal, mas não sabia que também diziam isso no Brasil!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Cineclubista said:


> Salve!
> 
> Que tal a variante "a economia tem estado a crescer com regularidade há muitos anos..."?
> 
> Um abraço!


Esta variante não é usada no Brasil. Pelo menos nunca a vi. Na verdade, parece-me mais uma tradução literal do Inglês....
Vem crescendo ou tem crescido é a melhor tradução *para mim*.


----------



## jazyk

Concordo com o Ricardo _in toto_.


----------



## Cineclubista

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Esta variante não é usado no Brasil. Pelo menos nunca a vi. Na verdade, parece-me mais uma tradução literal do Inglês....
> Vem crescendo ou tem crescido é a melhor tradução *para mim*.


 
A menos que eu esteja muito enganado, a variante pode ser utilizada em qualquer lugar em que se fale português, pois não foi escrita em outra língua e respeita as regras gramaticais vernaculares.

Quanto a preferências pessoais, _de gustibus non est disputandum_...

Uma pergunta: o que significa "...."?

Um abraço!


----------



## jazyk

Esse _present perfect continuous _nunca vi em português, e olha que eu leio para caramba. Espero que não passe alguém por aqui, o veja, tome gosto pela coisa e o espalhe aos quatro ventos como fizeram com o gerundismo. Não precisamos daquilo de novo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Cineclubista said:


> Uma pergunta: o que significa "...."?
> 
> Um abraço!



Deixo-o para meditação. Como diz um provérbio popular, para uns não é necessário explicar, para outros não adianta...

Outro.


----------



## Benvindo

cescato said:


> Concordo com "tem crescido" e "está crescendo".
> 
> Sugiro também: "vem crescendo".


 
- - - 
Boas as três formas acima, na minha opinião.
BV


----------

